
The People Behind the Perseid Meteor Showers - anthotny
http://www.newyorker.com/tech/elements/passing-showers-the-people-behind-the-perseids
======
typpo
If anyone's interested in seeing the orbits of Comet Swift-Tuttle and its
debris that forms the Perseid meteor shower, I made a webgl visualization here
showing all the moving parts: [http://www.ianww.com/meteor-
showers/](http://www.ianww.com/meteor-showers/)

~~~
gchokov
Awesome awesome work! Splendid visualization, might as well put it today on my
2nd monitor as a screensaver.

One small remark - some of the meteors/perseids should lose their orbit and
disappear when they enter some planets atmosphere, but they are constantly
produced by the comet anyway. Might be good idea to also add the comet itself?

~~~
sbhere
Agreed, very cool. Could you share if there is a specific procedure for adding
webgl background animations, of what OSes this is possible in?
Mac/win/BSD/*nix?

